# al-mudírator is one year older :)



## cherine

Our dear mudírator is now an old guy of TWENTY-TWO years old  
Happy Happy Happy Birthday
*Dearest Elroy*
 
Kol sana wenta tayyeb ya Elias
   ​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Haaapppy birthdaaayyy elroooooyyyy...


----------



## jester.

* HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ELIAS. 



ICH WÜNSCHE DIR ALLES GUTE.


*​


----------



## Ralf

Auch wenn es erst in ein paar Stunden so weit ist - Elias, alles Gute auch von mir.

Ralf


----------



## venenum

I join in on the congradulations, 

HAPPY B-DAY, ELROY!


----------



## linguist786

Blimey.. only 22 and knows so many lughaat 
Good luck with your "I want to know all the European languages" mission .

Oh - and a big عيد ميلاد سعيد from me


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Congratulations man, and don't worry about your age, you're still very young.


----------



## anangelaway

*J*OYEUX *A*NNIVERSAIRE *E*LIAS ! ​


----------



## Honeypum

Happy Birthday!!!!! 
Hope you have a great day!
Thanks for being our mod!​


----------



## Jana337

*Všechno nejlepší, šamschen! 

Jana*​


----------



## Whodunit

_*Ya ein huge*_ _*تمنيت*_ *عيد ميلاد سعيد te ja already hier, عندما nosotros tremendously reinfeierten. *​ 

*Que man after ٢٢ años déjà speaks تقريباً sechs idiomas, c'est just unglaublich ... *​


----------



## Josh_

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Heba

*Happy birthday Elias* 

​


----------



## elroy

Thank you all. 

Your kind wishes (and the ones by PM) meant a lot to me.


----------



## Outsider

_Please accept my belated congratulations.
Enjoy!_
​


----------



## zooz

*الأخ العزيز الياس
عذراً على التهنئة المتأخرة
كل سنة وانت سالم وان شاالله العمر كله
وخدلك كاس على حسابي
:d

*​


----------

